
Berlin Is a Tech Hub, So Why Are Germany's Internet Speeds So Slow? - tshannon
https://www.npr.org/2019/01/03/678803790/berlin-is-a-tech-hub-so-why-are-germanys-internet-speeds-so-slow
======
jjcinaz
Because internet speeds are not a good measurement?

